# PVR501 Lost 110 channels



## craig805 (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm a new poster so I apologize in advance for any errors in etiquette - no offence intended!
I've lost almost all of my lower channel number 110 channels over the last 2-3 weeks. I've powered the 501 off many times, pulled my card out and have made several switch checks. Both 119 and 110 show good signal strength and are locked in.
What confuses me is that I haven't lost all 110 channels. I get 133 (Fox Movie Channel) for instance and 163 (VH1 Classic) but get very little else on 110 - particularly the lower channel numbers. The channels don't even appear on my program guide. 
Any ides what is going on here? Anything to do with transponders?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Call CSR at 800-333-DISH and ask them reauthorize (rehit) your card.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

A rehit won't hurt & might even work but I doubt it.

Sounds like an intermittent obstruction (i.e., a leaf in the wind), a bad LNBF or (most likely) a tuner problem.

I just had to RA my own PVR501 because of this.

Try this:
Go to the Point Dish & Signal screen (Menu, 6, 1, 1).
Use the < & > buttons to select 110, then toggle thru all the Transponders.
(Wait a few seconds on each one for the rcvr to see the signal, if any)
If you don't have good signal on most of the transponders (don't worry if 2 or 3 are off) it's probably time to call the RA dept. Of course, if you have another rcvr available you should swap them to see if it does the same thing.

IF you got the system from a local retailer he will probably test it for you cheap or free depending on how long you've had it. He can also do an exchange for you on the spot if necessary.


----------

